# Overclocking



## NICEMAN (Nov 3, 2008)

What Are The Pros And Cons Of Overclocking?


----------



## Ghosted (Dec 2, 2007)

Pros:
-Potentially faster pc - possibly making redundent parts useful again, possibly allowing you to buy a cheaper part, overclock and hold out for a new release when you have some more money (providing your other parts will allow this)


Cons:
-Potentially shorter system life
-Potential system damage/death if overclocked badly
-Increased Power Consumption

You could of probably worked this out and more if you take the time to read the guides in this section though.


----------

